# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: پیاده سازی شبکه حسگربیسیم

## mandana2

سلام دوستان من پایان نامم راجب کاربردشبکه حسگربیسیم درپزشکی ازراه دورهستش درزمینه بیماری قلبی  میخوام اینو شبیه سازی کنم میخوام بدونم تومتلب میشه یا توopnet بهتره میشه راهنماییم کنید،کسی هست که پیاده سازی کرده باشه؟ 
وقتم زیادنیست لطفا راهنماییم کنید چیکارکنم ممنون :لبخند:  :ناراحت:

----------

